# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус Эбола

## Galina Kuznetsova

Компьютер поразил вирус Эбола! Помогите,пожалуйста!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Каким образом он его поразил?  :Smiley:  
А самое главное при чем здесь лечение а защита сайтов (название раздела)?

----------

